
Following Trump's executive order GC, visa holders already blocked by airports - umanwizard
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-order-blocks-green-card-visa-holders-airports-article-1.2957910
======
a3n
So, let's say I'm a US citizen, and I'm married to a greencard holder from one
of these non-Christian countries. She's traveling abroad, and she's stopped
from coming home. And think about that word, "home."

I would consult with my spouse, and then immediately look for employment or
some other temporary arrangement (including political asylum? new territory)
in some friendlier country, then quit without notice and uproot my life and
family to new arrangements. And never look back.

